# Depression



## Rogher (Sep 19, 2012)

Frustration and depression are part of our daily life.Some time they badly influenced our life.We can't complete rid to them but it is chance to minimize frustration.
Set simple goals in our daily work.
Use simple ways to achieve our target.
Don't be panic,every thing can be possible in this world.
Eat healthy and drink maximum water.
Avoid bad company and also bad habits like smoking,drinking etc.
Do exercise daily,at least morning walk necessary.
Be happy and keep other happy.

Tacoma Boot Camp


----------



## venuslove (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes a morning walk will do wonders. Thanks


----------



## jane1213 (Aug 10, 2012)

in my case i realised changing some of my beliefs about myself and life is helpful.


----------



## trafdlo (Aug 15, 2012)

A morning walk would be wonderful, however I'm laid up with two bad knees and a now bum hip. First time posting here. DR.'s have been of little help. I'm looking at 2 partial knee replacements, the end of a career that I put off for many years due to family and was just starting again. I'm trying very hard to make another pitcher of lemonade, but everyone has their limit.


----------

